# Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

Pressemeldung







*‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft​*
*CDU-Abgeordneter Gädechens: „Eiskalte Wählertäuschung der SPD!“*​
Wie heute bekannt wurde, hat SPD-Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl am 22. September 2017 das geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Rahmen einer Verordnung unterzeichnet. 

Dieser Schritt geschah in ausdrücklichem Dissens und gegen den erbitterten Widerstand des für Fischerei zuständigen Bundesministeriums für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL). 

CSU-Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt hatte bereits früh sein Ministerveto gegen die Verbotspläne eingelegt, da sie bis heute in keiner Art fachlich begründet wurden. Aufgrund der geltenden Rechtslage konnte das CSU-Veto das Verbot jedoch nicht verhindern – Ministerin Hendricks hat sich ohne Rücksprache und Diskussion darüber hinweggesetzt 

„Das ist eine eiskalte und feige Entscheidung, die ausschließlich einer wahltaktischen SPD-Strategie folgte“, 
kommentiert der frisch wiedergewählte CDU-Abgeordnete Gädechens den Schritt der SPD-Ministerin. 
„Es ist offenkundig, dass Frau Hendricks ihre Unterschrift so terminiert hat, dass die Wählerinnen und Wählern darüber erst jetzt nach der Wahl informiert werden. Das ist absolut inakzeptabel und schürt immer mehr Politikverdrossenheit.“ 

Mit dem nun verkündeten Angelverbot kommen beachtliche wirtschaftliche Risiken insbesondere auf Ostholstein zu. Dem Angeltourismus drohen weitere existenzbedrohende Einbußen. 

„Besonders stört mich an der Entscheidung, dass wir nach wie vor keinerlei wissenschaftliche Begründung für das Verbot haben. Es ist willkürlich“, 
so Gädechens.

Nach dem Erlass der Verordnung ist es erfahrungsgemäß schwierig, noch Änderungen herbeizuführen. Gädechens will sich jedoch mit der Entscheidung nicht zufrieden geben:
„Auch wenn eine Rücknahme des Angelverbotes eine Herkulesaufgabe ist, werde ich mit allen Kräften daran arbeiten“, 
so der CDU-Abgeordnete. 
„Da Ministerin Hendricks rationalen Argumenten gegenüber nicht aufgeschlossen ist, hoffe ich daher auf den nächsten Umweltminister. Noch am Tag des Amtseides werde ich auf den neuen Minister zugehen und mich für eine sofortige Streichung des Angelverbotes einsetzen!“


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Ursprungsthema:
Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben

Ich hatte auch direkt Ingo Gäedechens informiert, den ich ja seit der Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn auch persönlich kenne.

Eine so schnelle Rückmeldung mit PM zum veröffentlichen habe ich in bald 20 Jahren als Journalist noch erlebt!


----------



## Rannebert (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> „Da Ministerin Hendricks rationalen Argumenten gegenüber nicht aufgeschlossen ist, hoffe ich daher auf den nächsten Umweltminister. Noch am Tag des Amtseides werde ich auf den neuen Minister zugehen und mich für eine sofortige Streichung des Angelverbotes einsetzen!“



Ob der Erfolgaussichten bei einem Grünen Minister sehe ich da nicht viele Chancen für eine Änderung/Rücknahme.

Aber immerhin tut hier jemand seinen Job für Angler - Respekt!


----------



## iXware (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Tja, das ist die große Frage... wird es ein Grünen Umweltminister geben?  Oder wird er Gelb oder gar Schwarz sein? oder wird es gar Neuwahlen geben?


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Oder doch wieder Hendricks &CO?

CL hat ja schon seine Duftnote gegen Grün abgegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Hier ist zuerst die Frage ob Union mit Wahlkreisbageordneten Gädechens, BMEL-Minister Schmidt und Kanzlerin Merkel sich von der Anglerfeindministerin Hednricks und ihren Angelverrats-Sozen und ihrem Ex-NABU-Geschäftsführer Flasbarth als Staatssekretär so auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen!

Oder ob sie den Dreck wieder zurück nehmen oder verbessern, spätestens mit der neuen Regierung (welcher auch immer)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Pest und Cholera, Blutdruck und Erbrechen - wenn mir hier noch einer einmal mit irgendwas pro Schützer kommt, sollte er schnell rennen können....


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Da wid meiner Meinung nach nichts geändert.
Wollte Merkel da nicht intervenieren? *hust* (alles nur gelaber)
Bei Jamaika werden die Grünen den Posten von Hendricks fordern.
Bei grosser Koalition...

Ich seh das Erbgebnis der Bundestagswahl nicht als ein Tag für Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

wir werden es ja sehen...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun schon klar ist, wie anglerfeindlich die SOZEN sind (GRÜNE eh von sich aus schon), werden wir in der Beziehung nun ja sehen, wie glaubwürdig die Union sein wird:
> Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Gegen so eine Verordnung kann man Klagen. Unmittelbar nach der Verkündung geht das in einem einfachen Verfahren ohne Verfasssungsbeschwerde. Eine wunderbare Aufgabe für einen Bundedeutschen Anglerverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Zuerst hat der DAFV die Angler an Hendricks und Konsorten ausgeliefert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:



Und jetzt so tun, als wären sie gegen Verbote gewesen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...litik-erweist-meeresschutz-einen-baerendienst


----------



## exstralsunder (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

...und da sieht man, was das Wort der Bundeskanzlerin Wert ist.


----------



## iXware (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

ich hab eine der verordnungen jetzt mal überflogen... für fast alle Verbote kann es ausnahmen geben - nur nicht für die Freizeitfischerei. Sogar die "berufsmäßge Seefischerei" darf weiter betrieben werden....(Verordnung zum Fehmanrbelt, §4 Abs. 3 Satz 1) Was soll das? Kann das mal jemand rechtlich bewerten?

Zitat: "(3) Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten nicht für

1) den Flugverkehr, die Schifffahrt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die nach internationalem recht erlaubte militärische Nutzung, die wissenschaftliche Meeresforschung vorbehaltlich des §5 und die berufsmäßige Seefischerei

2)..."

das ist also ein reines und scheinbar willkürliches Angelverbot und sonst nichts - oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

nein. vollkommen richtig


----------



## freibadwirt (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Na toll
kaum sind die Wahlen vorbei werden wir verarscht. Frage mich nur warum mich das nicht wundert. Für die Zukunft schwant mir böses.
Andreas


----------



## Mulich (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Na toll
> kaum sind die Wahlen vorbei werden wir verarscht. Frage mich nur warum mich das nicht wundert. Für die Zukunft schwant mir böses.
> Andreas




Ist doch nix Neues das wir von denen belogen, hintergangen und verarscht
werden. Das ist eines jeden Politikers Job !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> . Für die Zukunft schwant mir böses.
> Andreas


Kann Dir auch.....

Wenn man zu verlogenen Politikern noch verlogene Naturschutzverbände wie den DAFV hat, siehts halt duster aus für ehrliche und anständige Angler. 

Wer hat (in diesem Fall) Angler und Angeln verraten?
DAFV (und Konsorten) und Sozialdemokraten!


----------



## bombe20 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

um das auf einen wesentlichen punkt herunterzubrechen, der zwar off topic ist, aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte: an hendricks entscheidung sieht man deutlich wie brandgefährlich eine ideologisierte politik ist, in der eine quote über das amt entscheidet und nicht die qualifikation. von daher möchte ich herrn gädechens entgegenhalten, dass nicht die politikverdrossenheit geschürt wird, sondern die politikerverdrossenheit.


----------



## smithie (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie heute bekannt wurde, hat SPD-Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl am 22. September 2017 das geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Rahmen einer Verordnung unterzeichnet.
> [...]
> „Es ist offenkundig, dass Frau Hendricks ihre Unterschrift so terminiert hat, dass die Wählerinnen und Wählern darüber erst jetzt nach der Wahl informiert werden. Das ist absolut inakzeptabel und schürt immer mehr Politikverdrossenheit.“


Für mich gibt es für dieses Verhalten lediglich ein Wort: "widerlich"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Die wird sich wohl denken....ääätsch

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/rhEwAh50QCk/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## UMueller (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Ist das wahr ? Zwei Tage vor der Wahl verordnet diese Frau ein Angelverbot und nach der Wahl wirds erst bekannt. Wie armselig und total verblendet diese Frau #d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Ja, das ist wahr - sie bekam auch vom DAFV gut den Boden bereitet, denn zuerst hat der DAFV die Angler an Hendricks und Konsorten ausgeliefert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:



Und jetzt so tun, als wären sie gegen Verbote gewesen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...litik-erweist-meeresschutz-einen-baerendienst


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
*Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html


----------



## fischhändler (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*

Gibt es eine genaue Karte von dem Schutzgebiet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
> *Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
> https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html



BUND genauso verlogenes P......
http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/


----------

